# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Simple version of "If You'se A Viper?"

## Mandoviol

Hi all,

I've been having a heck of a time trying to find a simple set of chords for playing Stuff Smith's "If You'se A Viper" (also known as "The Reefer Song").  There really aren't any chord sheets for it online, and those that are online have chordings that are a bit beyond my ken.  I've been able to approximate a version that uses G-E-A-D, but that only gets me the verse, not the break, and it seems wrong with the lyrics.

Does anyone know how to play this simply?  Thanks!

Mandoviol

----------


## JimRichter

The version I'm familiar with is from the old Martin, Bogan, and Armstrong vinyl.

Key of A -- I've written in 2/4 with each division being a bar

Verse  A/A/A/Bm-E/A-A7/D-Ebdim/E/A  -- basically after the ii-V change, it's a walk from A to E ==you can either ascend or descend, depends on how you want the bass to go

Chorus:  D/D/A/A/B/B/E/E

Help this helps

----------


## JimRichter

If you want to go easier (since I see this is what you would like), think Coming Around the Mountain, which is basically the same as the verse, except passing chords added

Verse:  A/A/A/E/A-A7/D/E/A
Chorus:  D/D/A/A/B/B/E/E

----------


## Treblemaker

Pretty sure that this song was, at the very least, was copywrited by Fats Waller - not Stuff Smith.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Pretty sure that this song was, at the very least, was copywrited by Fats Waller - not Stuff Smith.


Maybe...

----------


## Mandoviol

Jim, I think I see how you have it.  Do is it work like this?

VERSE:
A0000000000000000000Bm00000 E
Dreamed about a reefer five feet long.
AaaaaaaaaaaaaaaB0000oE
Mighty Mezz, but not too strong.
A000000 A700D000000000Ebdim
You'll be high, but not for long
E000000000A
If you'se a viper.

CHORUS:
D
When your throat get dry you know you're high
A
Everything is dandy
B
Truck on down to the candy store
E
Bust your konk on peppermint candy

----------

